
Estonia E-Residency Is Doing an AMA on Reddit - akaralar
https://www.reddit.com/r/digitalnomad/comments/6tun01/we_are_eresidency_and_holvi_ask_us_anything_about/
======
hdhzy
For anyone interesting the cost breakdown seems to be:

\- €100 for eResidency card and card reader, requires one visit to local
Estonian embassy, card will expire (no details on what's the validity period),
[1]

\- €660 + €190 = €750 for incorporating the company via Profia, [2]

\- €35/month for business account on Holvi, includes Finnish IBAN, Mastercard
business card and 500 wire transfers (after that €.50 per transfer). [3]

[1]: [https://e-resident.gov.ee/faq/](https://e-resident.gov.ee/faq/)

[2]: [https://holvi.com/shop/profia/](https://holvi.com/shop/profia/)

[3]:
[https://about.holvi.com/e-residents/](https://about.holvi.com/e-residents/)

